

Show HN: CoVim - Collaborative Editing for Vim - fks
https://github.com/FredKSchott/CoVim#

======
hardwaresofton
wow, looks amazing... too bad I use emacs :( (not even trying to start a nerd
war, just noting) -- is there anything like this for emacs?

Also, what is the security like on the plugin? Did you give it any thought?

~~~
quiesce
But of course: <http://rudel.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
hardwaresofton
Good lord that is awesome, thanks

guess now all I have to do is find some friends

------
devinbhushan
I haven't tried this yet, how fast/responsive is it?

